# Need a middle name for Violet



## lucy_lu10

I love the name Violet for a girl but am stuck on a middle name. Some options are:

a) Marie (my middle name is Marie but it's sooooo overused and common....and goes beautifully with everything! lol)

b) Irene (family name but wonder if it sounds a bit too old fashioned?)

c) Anything you can think of!

I'm not sold on the two I mentioned but I'll go back to them if noting else works. :) Any ideas/opinions?


----------



## teddiebear_hu

Violet Mae
Violet Isabella
Violet Elise
Violet Brielle
Violet Emelia
violet Coralie
Violet liliana
Violet Brianna
Violet Ellen
Violet Jane
Violet Leiana
Violet Grace
Violet Faith
Violet Hope
Violet Evanli
Violet Haven
Violet Everleigh
Violet Roslie


----------



## braddys

Violet Grace is beautiful :)


----------



## RubyRainbows

I have the name Ava Violet on my list -- Maybe Violet Ava could work too?

Violet Isabella
Violet Arabella
Violet Sophia
Violet Sienna
Violet Renee
Violet Hope
Violet Louise
Violet Eloise
Violet Harmony


----------



## FayeLouise

Violet May 
Violet Grace
Violet Rose


----------



## discoclare

Some great suggestions already

Violet Ella
Violet Rae
Violet June
Violet Iris
Violet Maeve
Violet Maya
Violet Helene
Violet Serena
Violet Kate
Violet Tia
Violet Carys
Violet Iona
Violet Isla
Violet Ruby
Violet Lucia
Violet Luisa
Violet Anna
Violet Annabel
Violet Starr
Violet Jasmine
Violet Adele
Violet Olivia
Violet Bethany
Violet Niamh
Violet Emma
Violet Clara
Violet Eden
Violet Pippa
Violet Alexa
Violet Thea
Violet Cleo
Violet Asha
Violet Willow
Violet Zena
Violet Georgia
Violet Savannah
Violet Freya
Violet Fearne
Violet Greta
Violet Bella
Violet India
Violet Camille
Violet Zara
Violet Phoebe


----------



## tink28

i like Violet Rose


----------



## neadyda

How about Violet Belle? Think is a beautiful name. :)


----------



## Armywife

We're having either Violet Pearl or Violet Rose x


----------



## lucy_lu10

Wow, thanks everyone! There are some great suggestions here!! Someone mentioned Violet Lucia....that's quite pretty! My name is Lucy so there's some meaning there. :)


----------



## lucilou

I am definitely using Marie as a middle name if it's a girl, that's the only thing I am sure about! It would be after my nanna who was called Mary but Mary doesn't go with our last name. I don't think it is overused at all.


----------



## lucy_lu10

lucilou said:


> I am definitely using Marie as a middle name if it's a girl, that's the only thing I am sure about! It would be after my nanna who was called Mary but Mary doesn't go with our last name. I don't think it is overused at all.

Yeah that's how I got my middle name, Marie. My grandma is called Mary and gave that to my mum as her middle name and then they altered it for me. :) Maybe it's just this generation where it feels overused and for our babies it won't be. It seems like every other one of my friends has the middle name Marie and whenever people hear it, they're just like "oh yeah, a classic....my mum/aunt/sister, etc has that middle name!" lol I think there's a reason though, it's a beautiful name and goes with EVERYTHING!!


----------



## Heather212

Hmm I like Violet Greta that someone suggested. Violet kind of sounds better to me with a second name that ends in "A" for some reason, like Violet Ava or even longer ones like Violet Miranda 

What about Maria, that is also a form of Mary


----------



## lovemybabe

I <3 Violet Grace, Violet Ruth and Violet Lyn :)


----------



## Babyshed

My friend has a wee girl called Violet Elizabeth x


----------



## littlelamb

Violet Lane or 
Violet Elaine :) 

Lots of great suggestions...good luck!


----------



## moomoo

Violet Amelia
Violet Ebony
Violet Olivia
Violet Elsa
Violet Blossom
violet orla


----------

